# Reading England



## S:Drive (Aug 19, 2009)

Any where to mountain bike near Reading? If not, how long would you have to drive to get to a place to ride?


----------



## Nsynk (Sep 30, 2008)

Swinley forest, the look out Bracknell is near by.
anywhere the Gorrick race series run races that your allowed to ride at such as checkenden. or any of the chilterns. All within an hours drive.

scoot along the m4 for opportunities in malverns, along the ridgeway, around bristol or cross into Wales for aamzing trail centres, about 2 hours drive I would think.


----------



## S:Drive (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks, I was thinking of relocating from the US to the area for work, my company has an office there. It would be nice to get a different perspective of life for myself and my kids.


----------

